# Show us your gravy.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I did this house a couple of weeks back and I thought that I would show it to you blokes. As the title says this house was gravy. So then lets see what you bloke have got. Any one got it any easier than this?




http://youtu.be/tKN0jujHTcQ


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice clean work.. Where are all the wall screws? The accent is cool too.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

fenez said:


> Nice clean work.. Where are all the wall screws? The accent is cool too.


You may have noticed another thread that is up and running at the moment about screw pops. With our system we use glue, so we dont have screw pops. We use glue on the ceilings as well, but screw the center with two dobs of glue either side of the center screw.

 What I have an accent.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hallway- Air pocket.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

So you guys barely have to tape any corners....don't have to cut out your own electrical outlets and don't have any screws to coat? :blink:
Sounds like every job is a gravy job! I'd be heaven if that was the case.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

One drywaller I used to follow just drills like a 35mm - 40mm hole in the centre of the outlet, that way there's more wiggle room if it's a bit out, and it makes taping a breeze, then the sparky cuts it out square.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> You may have noticed another thread that is up and running at the moment about screw pops. With our system we use glue, so we dont have screw pops. We use glue on the ceilings as well, but screw the center with two dobs of glue either side of the center screw.
> 
> What I have an accent.


You barely have a accent, It's Cazna the silent one who does:thumbup:

I had to play his last vid over and over again:blink:

What happens if you don't want cove/cornice, do you half to install it,,, is it code??

Plus I'm surprised you glue the rock on in closets. Our builders would cheap out and demand screws to save 2 bucks,,,, if we did glue:whistling2:

Plus wheres your snow, I thought it was winter down under:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> One drywaller I used to follow just drills like a 35mm - 40mm hole in the centre of the outlet, that way there's more wiggle room if it's a bit out, and it makes taping a breeze, then the sparky cuts it out square.


 how do the glue stick If the boards away from the wall till the box is cut out ?? or am I missing something here? Are your recp. level with the stud ? OR are the recp. placed after the boarding?:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Our brackets sit flush with the frame. This is the type of thing that they use.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I have seen it done, it works good in warmer climates, the glue takes time to dry, when it is set and you tare board down it comes down in patches, works with wood stud not steel,you guys really need to get out and :whistling2:Travel


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> What happens if you don't want cove/cornice, do you half to install it,,, is it code??
> 
> Plus I'm surprised you glue the rock on in closets. Our builders would cheap out and demand screws to save 2 bucks,,,, if we did glue:whistling2:
> 
> Plus wheres your snow, I thought it was winter down under:furious:



Cornice/cove is generally used, it is not in the code but has become industry standard. I guess it is because before we had dry wall over here Fiberous plaster was the norm. (sheets made by pouring plaster mix on a casting table. They used hemp fibers as reinforcing. Dont get excited mud shark, not that kind) And they made cornice using a mold as well. If you go into nearly home over here before the mid 60`s that is what you will find. So I guess our cove became a natural progression from there.
The bonus is if the client wants square set like you blokes have to do, WE GET TO CHARGE EXTRA.

Glue is the norm here, no one would consider putting screws in to save a few $. A glue sausage is around the $4 mark, that house would have used about 30 sausages so overall it is not a lot of money.

Yes it is winter but it is very rare to get snow here under 1000m, so it on the mountains and we just get to feel the chill factor from it. Having said that even our coldest days dont often get below double figures c.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You barely have a accent, It's Cazna the silent one who does:thumbup:
> 
> I had to play his last vid over and over again:blink:
> 
> ...



down unda


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> The bonus is if the client wants square set like you blokes have to do, WE GET TO CHARGE EXTRA.


Complete opposite here, if we could find a sucker to install cove/cornice through out his whole house like you m8's do. We would be in drywall heaven........ It would pay more than the bloody tape job would:thumbup::yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> So you guys barely have to tape any corners....don't have to cut out your own electrical outlets and don't have any screws to coat? :blink:
> Sounds like every job is a gravy job! I'd be heaven if that was the case.



AND NO SNOW.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*show noff----ozzzzzzzzzzzzzzie*



gazman said:


> I did this house a couple of weeks back and I thought that I would show it to you blokes. As the title says this house was gravy. So then lets see what you bloke have got. Any one got it any easier than this?
> 2012 07 18 11 50 26 313 - YouTube


 shofffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffw of, just o get the 40.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> how do the glue stick If the boards away from the wall till the box is cut out ?? or am I missing something here? Are your recp. level with the stud ? OR are the recp. placed after the boarding?:blink:


Recep = "Flush box's" here, they're usually plastic.
They fit flush with the stud and are put in before the sheets go up, if any idiot puts a screw or glue within say 200mm of the flush box needs their eye poked with a stick, because when they tighten down the switch the screw or the dob of glue pops out.
Top sheet goes on first and "hangs" so it sits flatter against the wall, the order the sheet is screwed off has a bit to do with the sheets sitting flatter as well, also, if the top sheet went in last and sat on the bottom sheet then the top one will have a tendency to bow out in the middle, sometimes the occasional screw is put in the field then taken out once the glue dries.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sounds like every job is a gravy job! I'd be heaven if that was the case.


We live in heaven.

http://www.australia.com/campaigns/nothinglike/au/index.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice clip gaz, You guys do seem to have good working conditions.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm on my way to oz...With a box of biscuts!:yes:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Complete opposite here, if we could find a sucker to install cove/cornice through out his whole house like you m8's do. We would be in drywall heaven........ It would pay more than the bloody tape job would:thumbup::yes:


We charge 10 bucks a linear ft to install cove compared to about 5 if the trimmers use MDF. U can guess how popular it is here. 

But in at year end i dont have to go back and dap my cove, and guess who does :jester:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

gazman said:


> We live in heaven.
> 
> http://www.australia.com/campaigns/nothinglike/au/index.html


 yes you do.nice vid.clean work,very well done.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Our brackets sit flush with the frame. This is the type of thing that they use.


 
Heres our (Flush boxes) they call em.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Heres our (Flush boxes) they call em.


Is that your house Cazna the builder, are you giving us our 1st little peek inside:thumbup:

Your walls are cubed in, not 16 o/c. Is there a reason they do that ???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is that your house Cazna the builder, are you giving us our 1st little peek inside:thumbup:
> 
> Your walls are cubed in, not 16 o/c. Is there a reason they do that ???


 
Yes it is my house, See that cardboard box in the back ground, Thats an inbuilt pellet fire thats hopper feed from the back with a double size hopper, SOOOOO Cool, Its custom built, I had it made, Its the first one they have done.

And i dont know what cuded in and 16 o/c is ?????????


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

by cubed in he means the blocking between the studs. 16"oc means studs spaced 16 inches apart which i think would be 400 mm apart.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> by cubed in he means the blocking between the studs. 16"oc means studs spaced 16 inches apart which i think would be 400 mm apart.


Thats just standard framing here, Its all like that but i added an extra which was plywood bracing to the exterior walls, Cant help think about earthquakes here now.

Heres some framing pics.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

gazman said:


> AND NO SNOW.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Here are some pics of a winters afternoon.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

gazman said:


> Here are some pics of a winters afternoon.


i hope you packed a parka:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here are some pics of a winters afternoon.


Well since were comparing our 2 countries:whistling2:

Aussie Bears, 








Canadian bears


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If that is the game we are playing.

Canadian Lizard.












Aussie lizard.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Here are some pics of a winters afternoon.


Must have been one hell of a downpour that morning to leave a puddle like that


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Canadian bear










Aaaaaaah.....New Zealand beer


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Canadian bear
> 
> View attachment 4790
> 
> ...


You win:thumbup:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> So you guys barely have to tape any corners....don't have to cut out your own electrical outlets and don't have any screws to coat? :blink:
> Sounds like every job is a gravy job! I'd be heaven if that was the case.


its true.. no angles just a easy internal and cornice


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Drywall_King said:


> its true.. no angles just a easy internal and cornice


 that depends here in Melbourne we do a lot of square set or use ezybead in new houses or comercial jobs


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

my cream is comming gazman, just finishing coating a castle in Rum City, Queensland, where is that?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> my cream is comming gazman, just finishing coating a castle in Rum City, Queensland, where is that?



Bundy. Where else?


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> Bundy. Where else?


Good on ya mate, they are burning the sugar cane now!!! i can hit the bundy factory from my house!! lol.... when they burn the sugar cane it makes a ash that is called bundy snow, when i tear apart ceilings there is allways bundy snow, acctullly mate im gonna have a bundy on you....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

About as gravy as it gets here Gaz...30 board addition ..one room.
hung in 7 hours 1 man.......and Tuco!:yes: 3/4 '' out of square..:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

moore said:


> About as gravy as it gets here Gaz...30 board addition ..one room.
> hung in 7 hours 1 man.......and Tuco!:yes: 3/4 '' out of square..:yes:


sweet job moore i'd love to have one of those a week, in and out


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> About as gravy as it gets here Gaz...30 board addition ..one room.
> hung in 7 hours 1 man.......and Tuco!:yes: 3/4 '' out of square..:yes:



Over here we would have battened under those trusses and ran the board the other way. No butts on the ceiling.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Gravy job of the week.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

About as gravy a house as I can get Gazman...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr1KWH0E8GU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

This is my gravy, I know it's not glamorous but ill make more off these in a week than on a house. I do all the drywall and ceiling repairs for a large condo complex and every few months they call me and give me a list. I just finished 17 of them in two weeks, they range from just sealing and painting stains in a ceiling to cutting out and replacing large pieces of drywall and then matching the texture or paint, most are water damage but there is the occasional fist or boot sized hole in the hallway. I've gotten pretty good at them and really take pride in how fast I can get in and out of a unit and making the damage disappear without retexturing the whole ceiling.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> About as gravy a house as I can get Gazman...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr1KWH0E8GU&feature=youtu.be


Please tell me you guy's don't direct fix the board to the trusses over there :blink: or is it not quite ready yet?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Scary eh Kiwiman. Steel battens all the way for me. the best way to eliminate screw pops.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Please tell me you guy's don't direct fix the board to the trusses over there :blink: or is it not quite ready yet?


 YES WE DO! And the hangers try to break ALL the butts on the down trusses.:yes: I've mentioned the channel to a few builders.... there like:blink: WHAT??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Scary eh Kiwiman. Steel battens all the way for me. the best way to eliminate screw pops.


 All the ceilings in these specs get a stipple ceiling Gaz..Thank God!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> YES WE DO! And the hangers try to break ALL the butts on the down trusses.:yes: I've mentioned the channel to a few builders.... there like:blink: WHAT??


how come they don't know about channels  here I work with ARMSTRONG which is american and they have a beautiful stuff for ceilings.check this for inspiration http://www.armstrong.com/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> YES WE DO! And the hangers try to break ALL the butts on the down trusses.:yes: I've mentioned the channel to a few builders.... there like:blink: WHAT??


 
They turn out ok in the end..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW_IzVALAeY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Please tell me you guy's don't direct fix the board to the trusses over there :blink: or is it not quite ready yet?





gazman said:


> Scary eh Kiwiman. Steel battens all the way for me. the best way to eliminate screw pops.





keke said:


> how come they don't know about channels  here I work with ARMSTRONG which is american and they have a beautiful stuff for ceilings.check this for inspiration http://www.armstrong.com/


Whats with the down under folk picking on us North Americans:blink:

We have big F'n trees, so it's all about the wood, even our women love getting wood, as long as their man is sporting a woody:yes:

I guess your wood is weak and little, not big and strong like our wood:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Whats with the down under folk picking on us North Americans:blink:
> 
> We have big F'n trees, so it's all about the wood, even our women love getting wood, as long as their man is sporting a woody:yes:
> 
> ...


What can ya say,,,, he's obiviously from Canada !!!!!:whistling2:


----------

